# New member of the family.



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

We welcome Harry to our family!

He is a puppy mill breeder, but luckily was rescued, and we were able to add him to our home.

He is a five year old Chinese Crested and an absolute lovebug. From the moment we met he just wanted to "hug" me and snuggle. I've wanted a CC since I was very little, and knew the right one would come along someday, and here he is!

He got to meet Luna (our chihuahua) at the meet and greet, and it went so well he came home with us. He LOVED the car ride home, when he saw the cows that live near our house his eyes got SO big and he barked in excitement.

Then he got to meet Lady (the boxer) and Star (the chihuahua/doxie mix) and boy was that fun. Star and Harry took to each other right away, which is very unusual because Star's method of welcoming new dogs is to give them a good thumping. But these guys are best pals!

I think Harry is a little frightened of Lady, but all Lady wanted to do was give him a big wet bath with her tongue.

Harry already has the routine down, he caught onto our patterns pretty quick! When dinner time came, he hopped on his back legs and barked in happiness.

Soon Harry will get some grooming and get spruced up to make him even more beautiful than he is, and we're very happy to have him in our family. He's made himself right at home, and home is where he will stay.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he's pretty cute for a hairless dog. love his expression :greengrin:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

You'll definately have to post updated pics once he's groomed! His color is very similar to my crested Zoe, who's also in need of a good grooming, are you going to leave his ears fuzzy?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What's that you say? More pictures?

Surely!




























The little bugger wouldn't stay still.

I left his ears long, just plucked the inside. Shaved his muzzle because I prefer a clean face, but didn't do a perfect job because I need smaller clippers and he was nervous. I didn't want to push it too much so soon.



So where are the pictures of YOUR crested? Huh? Come on then! :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Aw, he's cute! Good job on taking him on! Sounds like it's a match made in heaven. :wink:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

He's looking awsome! Really flashy boy!

Here's my girl, older to younger,








































Sorry for the picture overload. I shave her ears, I tried to grow them out at one point, but I just couldn't stand the inbetween stage, I wish I could just to see how they'd look, but I just couldn't do it.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Harry looks quite happy in his new forever home! Good for you guys, saving that little guy from a sad life :clap: :clap: :clap: !


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!

Are you on Chinese Crested Crush? Cause I think I've seen some of the pretty pictures before.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

No I'm not, I use to be on one crested forum, but it closed down.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

How strange! I must have seen them somewhere else then, I'm forever browsing sites.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe, I'm sure I've posted about her before in other places.


----------

